# Here it is 4.3 Troy Ounce



## Gold Trail (Sep 12, 2009)

Here she is 133.8 grams

final refining prior to assay / sale.

derived from PC fingers, processor chips, pins, ect

processes used

Fingers : AP

Processors: Poor Man's AR

Pins : sulfuric cell (reverse plate)

after recovery, all powders combines and refined as follows:

3 HOT water washes

HCL washes untill clear

3 Hot water washes

Ammoina washes untill clear

3 hot water washes

HCL washes until clear

3 FINAL hot water washes

Disolve in HCL / Clorox

Repeat of all water / HCL / Ammonia washes as above

I feel that this should be CLOSE to .999 

Thanks to all on this site for the guideance 

Ryan


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 13, 2009)

WELL DONE RYAN!!!!! 

Looks great!!

Do I see in the reflection off your nugget all the sweat equity that went into processing
and refining that beauty???? Perhaps I also see a peculiar golden gleam in your eye!! 8) 

As a side bar, did you by chance keep any detailed notes about what your yields were from CPU's,
fingers, et. that you might be willing to share??


----------



## Gold Trail (Sep 13, 2009)

glory, yes i did. 

I may do a post on the yeilds 

this has been a fantastic journy.

I can wait to more, seems like theres just not much time anymore.

I guess it took about 2 months of an hour here an hour there to get this amount, plus not having any formal
area to do it makes it a real pain. after i get some things done on my house, I am building a shed for
the soul purpose of recovery / refining

The picture does that button (understatment, more like a 4000.00 dollar paper weight) no justice. 

If it wernt for this forum, i would have never had this to share. when i first decided to look into this, the misleading,
ass-backwards information out there is pathetic. 

I remember i bought some instructions on eBay and they said "melt your gold plated pins in a melting dish with borax" "the borax will form a glass bead around the gold, and the base metals will separte from it" 

that is honest to God, all the instructions said!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH what a crock of crap if it really were that easy!!

Thanks again every one

Ryan


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 14, 2009)

It seems to me that there are those that insist on the absurd, and will defend it to the bitter end. It's hard to help people like that, for they are loath to abandon the nonsense, and are suspicious of anything that makes sense. As a result, stupid notions are propagated and encouraged. 

It doesn't take very long to sort those that have an understanding from those that don't. It behooves anyone that desires to learn to refine to make the attempt at the outset, so they don't spend valuable time learning processes that are troublesome, often leading to lost values or even exposing themselves to harm. 

Beautiful button you created. Well done!

As you alluded, it's hard to get a decent picture of gold, but I think I managed (quite by accident, I may add) when I snapped this one. 

Harold


----------



## Gold Trail (Sep 14, 2009)

Harold, that picture of your shot is absolutly AMAZING!! 

i must have taken 30 pics of my button from every angle i could think of and still i am not pleased with the pic i posted.

I am going to try natural sunlight out doors if it ever stops raining here and the sun shines again someday


Ryan


----------



## Gold Trail (Sep 18, 2009)

Unfortianatly, my scale must have been screwed up, and actual weighs was 103 grams. this was re-weighed on several scales. 

the buyer , a 92% buyer, didnt even preform an assay.

he looked at it with his eye loop, scratched into it, looked again, bounced in in his hand a few times, weighed it, bounced in in his hand some more, and handed me $3,100.00 an asked when there would be more

not too bad I suppose

I was happy with it

Ryan


----------



## Noxx (Sep 19, 2009)

Lol 

I guess it's good, yes.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 27, 2009)

Gold Trail said:


> I remember i bought some instructions on eBay and they said "melt your gold plated pins in a melting dish with borax" "the borax will form a glass bead around the gold, and the base metals will separte from it"
> 
> that is honest to God, all the instructions said!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH what a crock of crap if it really were that easy!!




I think I bought the same one you did from the same place. I just got lucky and stumbled onto this web site. What an eye opener.

Great looking gold.


----------



## Strider (Sep 29, 2009)

That's just flawless. No more words needed


----------

